# Hack Redstone bulid for Lumia X2X seires working on 1320



## Blackhacker07 (Jun 10, 2016)

Now Install any Redstone bulid on anyx2x series lumia without any bugs Only for Nokia brand phone working fine on lumia 820/822 and 1320 .Am using lumia 1320 and interop unlock also working on this bulid 10/014361.0.

Steps:
1. Firstly, install Windows Insider app from store.
2. Then download this Registry Edior vcReg_1.5 and deploy on it your device using app deployment tool.
3. Then go to vcreg > … > templates > check mark, live interop and restore Ndtksvc and click on apply.
4. Then deploy customPFD and move it to HKLM–>SYTEM–>Platform–>DeviceTargetingInfo then change
a) PhoneManufacturer “=NOKIA
b)change” PhoneManufacturerModelName “=RM-1089_1087"
C) change "Phone Operator name = 000-DE its important.
d) chane "Phone model Name =Lumia 735
Now open insider app hit insider fast ring and then reboot.

Now check for update its neer 600mb apporax size . Have a gud day

Confirm, I have verified the content: Yes


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 10, 2016)

Any way to fix cellular data?


----------



## Blackhacker07 (Jun 10, 2016)

No problem bro..working fine no problem


----------



## chinitopex (Jun 10, 2016)

@Blackhacker07
there's a chance to run on lumia 520?
and I have an other question
Deploy vcReg 1.5  but when you open it
I get this message
Error initializing.check if You have correct permissions
 (Id-cap-InteropServices) .registry funtions disabled


----------



## Blackhacker07 (Jun 10, 2016)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Blackhacker07 (Jun 10, 2016)

There is no chance sorry..only 1gb ram ..
Wait for day the interop registry error automatic remove ..and vcreg 1.5 works normally .but u cant depoly xap files on this version only appx UMP apps working


----------



## chinitopex (Jun 10, 2016)

Blackhacker07 said:


> There is no chance sorry..only 1gb ram ..
> Wait for day the interop registry error automatic remove ..and vcreg 1.5 works normally .but u cant depoly xap files on this version only appx UMP apps working

Click to collapse



Ok thank you so much


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 10, 2016)

Cellular data isn't work on L820


----------



## Blackhacker07 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Celluer data*

Try to reset your devicr its might solve your problem ..But its mine mobile data working perfeact.check the screenshot attached


----------



## fer_cabr (Jun 10, 2016)

I can not do a hard reset, since I can not move from the initial settings , the "next" button does nothing !


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jun 13, 2016)

how is battery life and the overall performance?


----------



## ap3rus (Jun 16, 2016)

Works pretty well on 925, I've done a slight modification in step 4 - used RM-1045 and Lumia 930 as a phone model and I didn't set operator to 000-DE (kept it 000-RU). Battery life looks alright, everything is fast. I can't understand why Microsoft decided not to support such high end phones as 920 and 925.


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 16, 2016)

ap3rus said:


> Works pretty well on 925, I've done a slight modification in step 4 - used RM-1045 and Lumia 930 as a phone model and I didn't set operator to 000-DE (kept it 000-RU). Battery life looks alright, everything is fast. I can't understand why Microsoft decided not to support such high end phones as 920 and 925.

Click to collapse



Is mobile data working fine? And is Store auto updating apps?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jun 18, 2016)

has anyone tried the ids from a 1520? This phone gets Win10 officially and supports glance and brightness control.


----------



## dugu1248 (Jun 21, 2016)

what about 929


----------



## UserNamist (Jun 30, 2016)

Does Glance work?


----------



## hamza87 (Jul 30, 2016)

guys i can't deploy vcreg 1.5 on my lumia 925, it gives me an error 0x81030110 with XapDeploy. any idea? thanks
phone is dev registered already.


----------



## nischal31 (Jul 30, 2016)

me too 930 on registry from wp internals on my 1020 and upgrade advisor. hoping to get lumia camera working


----------



## Mayanktaker (Aug 31, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> how is battery life and the overall performance?

Click to collapse



Battery life and overall performance is awesome. Better than th2.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> Battery life and overall performance is awesome. Better than th2.

Click to collapse



Does glance work fine?


----------



## Guest0009 (Sep 15, 2016)

*yes search on the web the combination of buttons to press*



fer_cabr said:


> I can not do a hard reset, since I can not move from the initial settings , the "next" button does nothing !

Click to collapse



Just look for the combination of keys to press to execute a hard reset without OS booting


----------



## JosueChavezRock (Dec 21, 2016)

*Did you solve it?*



fer_cabr said:


> Any way to fix cellular data?

Click to collapse



Did you solve it? I have the same problem with Cellphone Data


----------

